# Its ok babe..madala dala rna



## Fifipino

What does that mean? "Its ok babe..madala dala rna"?


----------



## Hausmeister

Hmmm...what’s the whole context?


----------



## Fifipino

That was the answer to this text: Thanks.    Long live to the both of you .     Hope your happy with my friend .  Di naku paka balog engliah babe haha


----------



## Hausmeister

Fifipino said:


> That was the answer to this text: Thanks.    Long live to the both of you .     Hope your happy with my friend .  Di naku paka balog engliah babe haha



I do not know what rna is...what dialect is this?


----------



## Fifipino

Its visayan dialect..


----------



## Sokolník29

Dala normally translates as "to carry/bring something" and it's idiomatic meaning is "to endure the weight of something as a consequence of carrying an object, whether it be tangible or psychological".

Example:
Madala ba nimo akong bag ugma?
Will you be able to bring my bag tomorrow?

Dili nako madala ang kasakit sa akong kasing-kasing.
I cannot endure the pain of my heart = I cannot endure my heartache

"Madala-dala" is the attenuated version of "madala" (check out the reduplication feature of the Visayan dialect). So it now means "to get by".

Contextually, the phrase translates as: "It's ok babe...you will get by (on your current level English, as you will still be understood even though you may commit a lot of grammatical mistakes)"


----------

